# neck surgery



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Just want a opinoin, if anyone has had surgery done on there dogs neck , spine specifically 
and what was it for , how was the dog after and did they return to normal function ?

My dobe who is now 7 yrs old, is having major neck issues, last yr she could not put her head up , took her in had exrays they figured wobblers, after a bit it went away and has not come back till now , she has been sore a bit for about a month , hasent really come on too many dog runs cuz after she is quite painfull , so i was resting her, then monday again she could not pull her head up , brought her into the vets, they re xrayed, buy the time i got there she was extreemly painfull and would scream if you tried to move her head at all , by the end of the day she lost function in one of her front legs and would couldnt get up or off the couch without help and she seemed to be getting more painfull , 
the vet found spondylsis in her neck vertabrae , one disc has quite a bit , 
so we put her on steriods , tramadol and muscle relaxants, she has slept alot the last couple days, but yesterday got up and looked pretty normal , started doing her dumb dobe stuff she does, so i know she was feeling better, i know its from the drugs though and belive once she is no longer on them it will probably go back to square one, so i am debating getting surgery on her neck to fix it, i have to travel 6 hrs from here just to talk to a vet that specializes in spinal surgery , 
then my vet said they could give me a good prognossis of if she would be a good canadate and how much sucess they have with this surgery 
I am not oppossed to spending the money as long as it would fix her and she could go back to normal functions, and of course not be painfull , she is mostly a pet , and does some dog sledding, but if she could no longer do dog sledding i wouldnt die, but if she could no longer do our 3 hr hikes in the bush and became a house pet , i think i would be against the surgery , my dogs dont live like that and i dont belive its much of a life if they do , 


so any thoughts, anyone ever deal with this before


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> Just want a opinoin, if anyone has had surgery done on there dogs neck , spine specifically
> and what was it for , how was the dog after and did they return to normal function ?
> 
> My dobe who is now 7 yrs old, is having major neck issues, last yr she could not put her head up , took her in had exrays they figured wobblers, after a bit it went away and has not come back till now , she has been sore a bit for about a month , hasent really come on too many dog runs cuz after she is quite painfull , so i was resting her, then monday again she could not pull her head up , brought her into the vets, they re xrayed, buy the time i got there she was extreemly painfull and would scream if you tried to move her head at all , by the end of the day she lost function in one of her front legs and would couldnt get up or off the couch without help and she seemed to be getting more painfull ,
> ...


Hi Amanda

I had a male Dobermann who had lower back pain that responded to acupuncture.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

hi , my name is tammy , lol 
but i was asking about neck stuff ...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> hi , my name is tammy , lol
> but i was asking about neck stuff ...


Tammy anyone who takes there dog for acupuncture is likely smoking something that won’t allow them to get names right\\/ hope this helps.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Tammy anyone who takes there (sic) dog for acupuncture is likely smoking something that won’t allow them to get names right\\/ hope this helps.


Chris

"There" is a place You wanted to use "Their"
What have YOU been smoking? 
I was skeptical about acupuncture, figuring it was all in your head. But I could see my dog become relaxed when the Vet started putting in the needles and he improved as the treatments continued? A billion Chinese can't all be wrong.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i am not agaisnt acupuncture, just looking for advised on actual surgery , acupunture will not help her now.,.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Tammy, what procedure exactly does the neurologist want to do (I'm assuming it's a neurologist?)? I couldn't really tell from your description, but does she have bridging spondylosis or caudal cervical spondylomyelopathy (Doberman Wobbler's) or both?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i would say bridging spondylosis, not sure what the procedure is , that is what i would be driving 5 hrs to find out, my vet does not know, but he talked a bit about them cutting holes in the vertabrae to ease pressure?
i can send you the exrays if you like you can take a look at them ..


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris
> 
> "There" is a place You wanted to use "Their"
> What have YOU been smoking?
> I was skeptical about acupuncture, figuring it was all in your head. But I could see my dog become relaxed when the Vet started putting in the needles and he improved as the treatments continued? A billion Chinese can't all be wrong.


Hell Ya they are, your dog just pretended he was better because he didn’t want to go get stuck with more needles. This guy just got out of puncture clinic, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k41RLegIPs. 
What about the Haitians and there/ their voodoo maybe you should give it a try. I think they are still bleeding people in some areas of the world too? 
Whatever works for you?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think your best bet is to have a consult with the vet, and probably a 2nd opinion as well if you can get one. Only you can determine if it's worth your money to have it done or not really. 

Yeah none of that is helpful, but this site might be.
http://www.handicappedpets.com/Articles/neck/index.htm

I skimmed it and it said there's a support group for dogs with disc problems. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually the more i read about it it seems to be Wobblers spondylosis..


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Hell Ya they are, your dog just pretended he was better because he didn’t want to go get stuck with more needles. This guy just got out of puncture clinic, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k41RLegIPs.
> What about the Haitians and there/ their voodoo maybe you should give it a try. I think they are still bleeding people in some areas of the world too?
> Whatever works for you?


 Are you some sort of Jehovah's Witness or Bible Banging Freak that has got their head stuck so far up their a$$ that can't open their eyes that Alternative medicine has worked for thousands of years? How bout you send me some hair and a picture of yourself and I'll make a believer out of you:twisted:8-[


----------

